# King-Lincoln park ,Newport News



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Tucked away near the 464 (or is it 664???)bridge in Newport News is a nice looking fishing pier at the King-Lincoln Park. Never heard a word about it before... Anybody fish it? Wondering if it is a good place,safe place. "Zoom Earth" puts it in an area which may or may not be friendly towards an old white guy and grandkids. (About as socially acceptable as I can put that...sorry) Anyway, would like to drop in this winter for a look-see, but inside info appreciated.
From what I can gather, it is that rarest of rare, a FREE PIER!

BA


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

The long green rail pier that is the wave screen for the harbor is good for pups, trout, flounder, and rockfish at the right times. I've never felt overly uncomfortable ther by myself, but I would avoid the place during the croaker season. It is in a ruff part of town, and draws the people from the neighborhood. But it is free.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I wouldn't take anyone there. It's in the hood. Anyplace named King-Lincoln is usually located where you shouldn't consider for a family outing. There are tons of other places to go without worrying about who is nearby.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

wannabeangler said:


> I wouldn't take anyone there. It's in the hood.
> 
> So is buckroe. The only place I would avoid is 16th street pier in Newport news. That place is over the top hood, especially at night. Green mile isn't bad except during summer, when the croaker are thick then it gets packed and is unpleasant. Most the time I've fished there in The spring and fall there has been less than twenty people there.


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Benji said:


> wannabeangler said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't take anyone there. It's in the hood.
> ...


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

The wavescreen pier aka the green mile. Never had any issues there. Like posted above, Buckroe & Ocean View are in iffy areas too. I would rate the fishing action there just mediocre but worth checking out for yourself.
I launch my kayak there often to fish around the rocks of the MMBT and always end up talking to people coming & going and all have been friendly people just trying to catch some fish. I have never been there after dark though.
http://www.mrc.virginia.gov/vsrfdf/nnwavescreen.shtm


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Never had any safety issues there day or night. The fishing and crabbing are quite unpredictable which can prove interesting. Never seen any consistent bite of anything but small croaker. Good that it's free but unlikely you'll have any epic days like you would at the beach.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Don't any of you have a carry permit?. Then whats the problem


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Jollymon said:


> Don't any of you have a carry permit?. Then whats the problem


Funny thing, the marine police operations office is at the foot of the pier. If you look to the right as you walk down you can see their trucks and boats parked on the pier in the harbor.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Benji said:


> Funny thing, the marine police operations office is at the foot of the pier. If you look to the right as you walk down you can see their trucks and boats parked on the pier in the harbor.


In that case you should be fine , Just always remember according to the Supreme Court , "The Police are not here to protect you as a individual but to in force the laws of our societie
as a whole " So another words from the time you call them till they get their "Your on your own " Better have a plan .


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Jollymon said:


> Benji said:
> 
> 
> > Funny thing, the marine police operations office is at the foot of the pier. If you look to the right as you walk down you can see their trucks and boats parked on the pier in the harbor.
> ...


I couldn't agree more. Most of this thread has been about this pier should be avoided because its in a bad part of town, and is unsafe therefore. Bottom line is no mater where you are can be unsafe, you constantly have to be aware of your surroundings. Most the population are oblivious to what is happening around them any given moment. IMO, your more likely to be robbed, shot, stabbed, whatever in the mall parking lot, than as a person with no gang/criminal affiliation, going through east end Newport News to go fishing. I wouldn't recommend anyone should go anywhere without a firearm this day in age, if there is an option.


----------



## Striperninja (Jan 29, 2018)

You've probably heard of it as the green mile, good pup and trout fishing, every once in a while a nice striper roams through there


----------

